

Atari did not waste any time mourning its departed cousin... - michaelpinto
http://www.nytimes.com/1985/01/08/science/peripherals-the-plight-of-orphan-computers.html

======
acknickulous
There was this weird Coleco ADAM homebrew scene well into the mid '90s. I used
to get this catalog/newsletter called "Adam's House" I think in the mail back
then. (I guess they are still around, called EColeco!?!)

They had some crazy custom enhancements for it, including memory expansions
that plugged into that internal bay etc.

With that said, I used to goof on my ADAM owning neighbor from my lofty C64
owning perch.

------
iuguy
The story of the Atari ST and Commodore Amiga is fascinating on many levels.
In fact, the Amiga _nearly was_ the Atari ST for a while. For a good morning
coffee read, try the link below.

<http://www.amigahistory.co.uk/ahistory.html>

~~~
wazoox
Also worth a read, the Ars Technica Amiga history series:
[http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2007/07/a-history-of-
th...](http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2007/07/a-history-of-the-amiga-
part-1.ars)

Also this interesting analysis :
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/06/shadow-of-
the-16-...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/06/shadow-of-the-16-bit-
beast-an-amiga-gaming-retrospective.ars/)

------
extension
After this, you can understand why people stuck to one platform for the next
decade or so.

------
billybob
That article was pretty disorienting before I read the date at the top. "Man,
I thought I knew most of the players in the industry... wait, joysticks as a
standard peripheral?" Guess I missed the 80s mention in the first paragraph.
:)

